# Epoxy and table tops



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

I am working on a Walnut table and considering epoxy for the top finish. I understand the basics of doing the top, however, I want the edges of the top to be included in the epoxy pour. It is only a 3/4 thick and i am only looking to have 1/16th of a top epoxy coat. Is it normal to include the sides? If so, what is the best method to do this?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kelsky said:


> I am working on a Walnut table and considering epoxy for the top finish. I understand the basics of doing the top, however, I want the edges of the top to be included in the epoxy pour. It is only a 3/4 thick and i am only looking to have 1/16th of a top epoxy coat. Is it normal to include the sides? If so, what is the best method to do this?


The way I do it is to support the top from underneath, and have a drop cloth underneath on the floor (or newspapers). Once you make the mix, use a brush and paint the epoxy on all the edges. Then do a pour from the center out, and let the epoxy just flow over the edge. You may have to lightly brush the edges to even out heavy drip lines. Once the top has started to dry, the drippings on the bottom edges can be cut off with a razor knife. After your final pour, and it's cured, you can belt sand (or block sand) the drippings flat to the bottom.









 







.


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Just curious, why do you want an epoxy finish on the top?


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Since this will become our primary eating table, I want to insure a durable surface. I've done samples with poly and and am a bit nervous about the durability it will have in comparison to an epoxy finish.


----------



## lacman (Mar 13, 2012)

While its true that epoxy is a very hard coating, it is not easy to apply. It is almost always necessary to use a torch held above the coating to remove bubbles. I think a varnish is a great choice. I use Epifanes Rubbed Effect varnish. It is expensive but it will hold up. Personally I am not a big fan for using Polyurethane on anything except flooring. Where are you planning to apply the epoxy? It does have a smell. Why build a table out of a beautiful wood like walnut and then cover it with plastic?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A sig line I've always chuckled over:
"If the good lord wanted furniture to look like plastic, He would have given us plastic trees."



lacman said:


> While its true that epoxy is a very hard coating, it is not easy to apply. It is almost always necessary to use a torch held above the coating to remove bubbles. I think a varnish is a great choice. I use Epifanes Rubbed Effect varnish. It is expensive but it will hold up. Personally I am not a big fan for using Polyurethane on anything except flooring. Where are you planning to apply the epoxy? It does have a smell. Why build a table out of a beautiful wood like walnut and then cover it with plastic?


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

You may want to think of it this way: many on this forum, including myself make furniture for a living. When that piece leaves our shop it has our name on it and carries our reputation. Its in our best interest for it to be very durable. But I don't know of a single furniture maker that would put an epoxy coating on a residential dining table. 
Its a matter of opinion of course, but a coating that thick just looks cheap. Walnut is a beautiful and pretty hard wood, consider using a varnish and letting that wood shine. (Pun intended)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TylerJones said:


> You may want to think of it this way: many on this forum, including myself make furniture for a living. When that piece leaves our shop it has our name on it and carries our reputation. Its in our best interest for it to be very durable. But I don't know of a single furniture maker that would put an epoxy coating on a residential dining table.
> Its a matter of opinion of course, but a coating that thick just looks cheap. Walnut is a beautiful and pretty hard wood, consider using a varnish and letting that wood shine. (Pun intended)


Since there are some of us that do this work for a living, and the client is paying the bill. We can do our best to explain alternatives available in lieu of what we don't like, or what isn't practical. That doesn't always work.









 







.


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Since there are some of us that do this work for a living, and the client is paying the bill. We can do our best to explain alternatives available in lieu of what we don't like, or what isn't practical. That doesn't always work.
> 
> 
> .


That's certainly true, though to be perfectly honest, I'd turn down a job before I would pour epoxy on a residential dining table. We make fine furniture, they can go somewhere else to have that done. I would rather lose the one job than that piece have my name on it forever. Now I'm not trying to say if you use epoxy you aren't a good furniture maker, it has it's uses. I just don't think those uses lie in the realm of fine or heirloom quality furniture. A truly great piece of furniture consists of four elements. Materials, Design, Construction, and Finish; if you miss the mark on even one of them it can ruin the effect of the entire piece. 


With that said and to get back to the OP, a varnish finish will be plenty durable, you are considering putting more finish on your dining table than goes onto hardwood floors. More isn't always better and this is one of those times. If you want specific directions on applying a durable varnish finish and can't find it in previous threads you can get that assistance here or DM me. Or of course you can ignore me and pour the epoxy, it's your table after all.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerJones said:


> That's certainly true, though to be perfectly honest, I'd turn down a job before I would pour epoxy on a residential dining table. We make fine furniture, they can go somewhere else to have that done. I would rather lose the one job than that piece have my name on it forever. Now I'm not trying to say if you use epoxy you aren't a good furniture maker, it has it's uses. I just don't think those uses lie in the realm of fine or heirloom quality furniture. A truly great piece of furniture consists of four elements. Materials, Design, Construction, and Finish; if you miss the mark on even one of them it can ruin the effect of the entire piece.
> 
> 
> With that said and to get back to the OP, a varnish finish will be plenty durable, you are considering putting more finish on your dining table than goes onto hardwood floors. More isn't always better and this is one of those times. If you want specific directions on applying a durable varnish finish and can't find it in previous threads you can get that assistance here or DM me. Or of course you can ignore me and pour the epoxy, it's your table after all.


+1 I won't put my name on that either.


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I am sold. No epoxy...ha. I am going to try a couple of your suggestions on some test boards.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Following this thread, I was interested in cabinet mans description of how to do it. But I think you're making the right call. The epoxy top is overkill for protection and would not make the most out of your walnut table top. Have you considered a wipe on varnish like arm-r-seal? Easy application, choice of sheen (satin would be nice) and good protection/durability.


----------

